# The Trefaldwyn Chronicle - Dark Ages Pathfinder



## Dr Simon (May 28, 2013)

OOC Thread
Rogues Gallery

[sblock=People and Places]

Dinas Derwen - the Fort of the Oak. A wooden fort and hall that forms the court of Llewellyn and protects the settlement of Trefaldwyn. The symbol is an oak leaf and acorn.

Trefaldwyn - town below the hill fort of Dinas Derwen, home to about 500 people.

Llewellyn ap Rhys - lord of Trefaldwyn, can trace descent from Owain, one of Arthur's shieldmen. Like a good Welsh lord, Llewellyn is fond of hunting, boasting and high honour. He is a Christian but still pays lip service to the old gods, just in case.

Bronwen - wife of Lord Llewellyn. The Lady Bronwen is known to still follow the pagan gods, and there are rumours that she has the blood of Anwwfyn within her.

Mair - their daughter, eldest child, a fair maiden yet to come into womanhood.
Ifan - their oldest son, but still in his minority.
Ioerweth - youngest son, little more than a babe in arms.

Dinas Hydd - Fort of the Stag, home to Meirion ap Gryffudd, cousin to Lord Llewellyn. Some twenty mile north of Dinas Derwen, Dinas Hydd guards the Hafren River as it passes through a narrow gap in the hills. Dinas Hydd has no associated town, and effectively owes allegiance to Dinas Derwen.

Meirion ap Gryffudd - younger cousin of Lord Llewellyn, Lord Meirion is unmarried but is notorious for his love of maidens. The fathers of the two lords, Gryffudd and Rhys, were brothers, and their grandfather was Owain, who rode alongside Arthur.

Other Places

The Hafren - a major river in Prydain. Here it is young, narrow and lively but as it flows to the south it forms one of the Three Great Rivers of Prydain (along with the Tamesis and the Tros Hynt), becoming a natural barrier between Wales and Mercia as it heads south.

Coed y Blaidd - the Wolfwood, lies north and west of Dinas Derwen, a vast wild region of forested hills.
Image

Mynydd y Draig - the Hill of the Dragon. About twenty miles east of Trefaldwyn lies the Mynydd y Draig, a long narrow mountain topped with distinctive stone tors, said to be the spines of the dragon that sleeps beneath. The Mynydd y Draig is sacred to the druids. It can be see from the top of the hill above Trefaldwyn.
Image

Cader Idris - Standing at the top of the hill above Trefaldwyn and looking north, the last, highest visible peak is Cader Idris, the Chair of Idris, a tall mountain surrounding a hanging valley, said to have been used as a seat by Idris the giant. The giant has gone, but the heights of the mountain still hold magical secrets.
Image

Annwfyn - the Underworld, a place where fey and other magical creatures, and sometimes the shades of the dead, may be found. Entrances to Annwyfn can be found in marginal areas where land and water, dark and light, air and earth all meet, and the unwary might wander through by accident.

Mynnydd y Gwynt - the Mountain of Winds. Sited some 40 miles north of Trefaldwyn lies a hill above a peaceful valley, where stand some two dozen petrified giants. Tales say that the giants came from the Castell y Gwynt, the Castle of Winds, that lies atop the mountain Glyder Fawr far to the north. The giants marched down from their home causing mayhem and destruction on the way until they were turned to stone by Merlin. Today their sighs can still be heard several miles away on a windy day.

Bryn o Gof - the Hill of Memory. Dinas Derwen stands on an outlier of a larger hill above Trefaldwyn, and this hill is the Bryn o Gof. On top of the hill stands a lonely monolith, and it is said that here one can commune with the souls of dead warriors.
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Jun 11, 2013)

Winter, 600AD

It is a harsh January, but the hall of Dinas Derwen is warm, heated by the firepit in the centre and by the cluster of bodies, of Lord Llewellyn's court and many of the court of his cousin Meirion, here on a visit. The boar has been roasted and served, the mead and spiced ale drunk and the bards have sung their tales. All due courtesies have been observed and the hall is in a relaxed mood, clusters of warriors, womenfolk and lordlings gathered talking, sometimes voices rise spontaneously in song or laughter, sometimes fall into silent contemplation.

Lord Llewellyn has called you all together at the head of the hall, beneath the great oak-leaf tapestry woven by his wife.

"Ah," he says, "there we are. I've asked you here to meet with Lord Meirion, who has a little problem of a supernatural nature. Meirion _bach_, these are some of my advisors who have served me well in such matters. May I introduce Gwyneira, daughter of Lord Olwen who sent her to me as his representative, if you can believe that, but she's served me better than a hundred knights. They say she has the blood of Annwyn running through her veins, and that Nimue herself was her great grand-dam.

"And this is Myfanwy, come to us from Ynys Mon, trained by the last of the druids and wise in the old ways. It is said she can speak with the birds of the sky, the beasts of the field and the very trees and rocks.

"And this fine man is Quint ap Gloff, one of my trackers, come to us all the way from beyond Rheged, he can track a sparrow by starlight. Now then," Llewellyn looks around his court. "There are a few more I was expecting, hopefully my boys can find them in this throng."

Meirion looks at the three dubiously.

"Foreigners, women and pagans, cousin?" he asks doubtfully. "No offence," he adds hastily. Women and pagans maybe, but it never does to insult a magician. "Is this the best you can offer."

"From what you told me, Meirion _bach_, it sounds like you need someone who knows the old ways. Your Christian Brethren haven't been able to help. Perhaps the old gods will." He turns to the three before him. "Will you forgive my cousin his rudeness, shame upon his beard, and hear what he has to say?"


----------



## Kaodi (Jun 11, 2013)

Gwyneira's heart skips a beat when Lord Llewellyn casually outs her as a daughter of Annwyn. But he is her lord, and given that Lady Bronwen is likely a kinswoman after a sorts, it is not surprising that he knows. She trusts his judgement.

"Of course, Lord Llewellyn," says Gwyneira steadily with a quiet smile. "It would not do very well to take offence when people mistake me for that image which I have carefully cultivated: an ordinary woman."


----------



## Dr Simon (Jun 11, 2013)

OOC: I realised after I wrote this, but Llewellyn doesn't mean to "out" Gwyneira as a changeling - he's just using hyperbole to impress Meirion. As far as can tell from her background, no-one actually _knows_ that Gwyneira is part fey, but there are_ rumours_ that there is something unworldy to her. That Llewellyn has come close to the truth unwittingly, however, may well un-nerve her!


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 11, 2013)

"Well, I'm a woman _and_ a pagan," Myfawny says with a tight smile, "I expect with two out of the three, that must make me the festday winner, hm?"

Her blue eyes, reminder of her father's seafaring heritage, fix on Llewellyn and her face softens a bit at the obvious discomfort there. A man didn't choose his kin...and it behooved her to try to win folk over, not drive them off with a witch's tongue.

"I'll hear him," she relents. "It is a druid's duty to stand between this world and the other."


----------



## ghostcat (Jun 16, 2013)

Quint nods in the direction of Meirion as he is introduced but doesn't speak. However, when Meirion starts cursing our pagan he has trouble controlling his expression as the memories of the Christian Saxon crosses his mind. Although he want to tell Meirion exactly what he thinks of Christians, he is wise enough to realise that Meirion is Llewellyn cousin, whose court he is in on the lords sufferance and so he keeps his opinions to himself.


----------



## Dr Simon (Jun 18, 2013)

"Dinas Hydd is beset by some kind of demon, or ghost," says Meirion. "Brother Breandan has had no success in exorcising it. Ever since Christmas Eve, people have been falling ill, and the sickness is not one that any of my healers are familiar with, nothing helps with it. On top of that, there have been ... accidents. People dying in strange ways that could be natural, but are too often to be mere chance. Some people have claimed to see a corpse walking in the snow, others have been having troubled dreams in which they are visited by, well, let us say some kind of lustful demon. Does this sound like the kind of thing you can help with?"


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 20, 2013)

Myfawny frowns slightly and rocks from her heels to the balls of her feet with a slow, thoughtful cadence. Strange sickness, she believed. Strange accidents were less likely. She knew too well that once people's imaginations caught fire, they were apt to start seeing ghosts and demons and spells in any old thing. And once that talk started spreading...why it was a wonder they hadn't claimed a dragon had descended on the town yet.

But sickness, yes. She could help with that.

The druid lass nods. "I'll need to go see for myself, of course...but yes, I think I can help."


----------



## ghostcat (Jun 20, 2013)

Quint listens to Meirion tale. He can't help with sickness and accidents. However, "If anything is there is will leave tracks, in which case I can follow them." he says. At the same time he shivers with trepidation at the thought of meeting animated dead.


----------



## Kaodi (Jun 20, 2013)

Gwyneira purses her lips slightly. In truth she was not sure whether her abilities would be appropriate for dealing with such foulness, but clearly these people were in need of some assurance at least. And surely it would not hurt to help with that. So she nods her head slightly and says, "Potentially, yes."


----------



## Nidhogg (Jun 21, 2013)

"Aye and if Quint can track I can put my sword in it's face." Gunnar replies as he makes his way through the crowd. "My apologies for not coming forward sooner. It has been long journey and I was in the need of a healing touch." He turns to find a face in the crowd with a bit of a smirk. "If by my life or death I can serve you I will."

[sblock=OOC]I apologize for my tardiness. I will fill in some areas of my character sheet when I can for easy access/read. I wanted my first post to be a bit better but it's been a crazy week and I didn't want anyone to think I bailed.[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Jun 24, 2013)

Llewellyn claps a hand to Gunnar's shoulder.

"Gunnar, glad you could make it," he says. Then turning to Meirion he adds, "That's four at least who can help you, and I think I can muster another three or four if I can find them. Is that enough for you, cousin?"

Meirion nods, although it's evident that he's yet to be impressed.

"I'm leaving for Dinas Hydd tomorrow," he says, surveying the group. "Be ready."


----------



## ghostcat (Jun 26, 2013)

Quint says "I'm always ready. What time in the morning?"


----------



## Dr Simon (Jun 27, 2013)

"First light," says Meirion. Lord Llewellyn laughs at this.

"You haven't been up at first light, Meirion _bach_, since you were a babe sucking on your mother's teat," he says. Meirion doesn't seem amused.

"Very well, make it Terce," he says. "I bid you all good evening." Still scowling he turns and leaves through the throng.

"Ah, it seems my cousin has taken leave of his humour," says Llewellyn, "But I suppose I can't blame him, I shouldn't make light of his troubles. Thank you all for agreeing to help. If you happen to see those elves around perhaps you could ask them too, they might be of use."


----------



## Kaodi (Jun 27, 2013)

"Yes, of course," says Gwyneira absently while her thoughts are occupied. Whatever has beset Dinas Hydd, perhaps it confounded Meirion and his priest more because of their own prejudices than any great power. "Do you know much of Brother Breandan, Lord Llewellyn?"


----------



## Dr Simon (Jun 27, 2013)

Llewellyn's attention is elsewhere for a moment.

"Eh? Oh, hmm. An Irish monk, quite young, maybe your age I'd say, Gwyneira. He seemed personable enough when I met him last, not too given to smothering a man with scripture, you know. He looks after another monk, can't recall his name. A simple-minded fellow, I think Breandan's order took him in out of charity. Well, sort of monk. Lay brother, more, I suppose."


----------



## Kaodi (Jun 27, 2013)

"Ah, that is useful to know," she says, nodding ever so slightly. "A reasonable man can usually be trusted not to have easily overlooked the facts. It would be disappointing to arrive in Dinas Hydd only to find that prejudice had led to something being missed, and prejudice is more often found in those more zealous than you have just described the good Brother." 

With that the changeling woman takes a step away as if to leave. "Perhaps then I should take my leave for the night. We may not be leaving at first light, but I should like to get as much rest as I can before we head into the unknown."


----------



## ghostcat (Jun 28, 2013)

With the departure of Gwyneira, Quint also wishes his lord goodnight and retires for the night and retires.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 30, 2013)

Myfanwy lingers for a moment in the cool dark hall as the others depart. There is more to say, more to ask, but she isn't sure how to start it. She'd been a girl when she left Llwellyn's land, and he'd have no cause to remember her; the daughter of farmers and craftsmen. She wanted to ask how she could help this place; _her_ land, _her_ people. But maybe doing this thing would help her do that.

She nodded at the Lord, wished him a good night, and left to find her bed. She'd need her sleep if they were to leave so early.


----------



## Fenris (Jul 1, 2013)

OOC: From the break in action it would seem that Fianol and Daunton arriving at dawn would work well.


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 1, 2013)

OOC: Sounds good to me.

The next day dawns cold and grey, the sky like a low white dome that mirrors the chill of the snow on the ground. Clad in furs, Gwyneira, Myfanwy, Quint and Gunnar meet with Meirion and his knights as they finish checking the saddlebags of their ponies, whose breath forms clouds of mist in the chill air.

Lord Llewellyn has risen too, squinting in the pale light. And approaching the group across the compound of Dinas Derwen come two figures. Their un-natural grace as they move with ease across the snow-covered ground marks them out as creatures of Annwyn or some such otherwordly realm. Meirion's men stop and stare in wonder. Fianol and Daunton, the elves.


----------



## Fenris (Jul 2, 2013)

Fianol and Daunton continue their unhurried approach, wearing regular clothes as though the cold dd not affect them, or at least they did not mind it. The pair of elves stop a respectful distance and hail the group. "Lord Llewellyn, we come from across the sea, from the land of Tir Na Nog as emissaries. Word of your call reached us, and we have come to provide what aid we can in resolving your troubles" states Fianol with a small inclination of his head.


----------



## Kaodi (Jul 2, 2013)

Gwyneira studies the two elves, though she does her best to hide her interest. Most regular folk would likely view them with a certain amount of awe. For her though, it was a jumbled mix of emotion. They were of a folk supposed to be more fair in spirit than her own. For her, to see them gave rise to a mix of curiosity, longing and sadness. And suspicion as well. It could not be helped, but all sidhe were of a tricky sort.


----------



## ghostcat (Jul 8, 2013)

Quint is up bright and early the following morning and is ready to go when Meirion arrives. Just then two figures approach, which Quints keen eye tells him are not human. However, it is only when they speak that he realises that they are the mystical folks call elves, that to-date he has only heard about.

Quint keeps quite and waits for Meirion and Llewellyn's reactions.


----------



## Nidhogg (Jul 9, 2013)

Gunnar looked up from his horse's bags with little interest as the elves approached, even as they called out to Meirion and Lord Llewellyn. This wasn't the first time he'd seen an elf but it would be the first time he's traveled with one. What little interest he shared was quickly drawn to his personal gear as he donned his armor and furs.


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 9, 2013)

"Welcome to Dinas Derwen, Fair Folk" says Llewellyn. "You have arrived just in time. This is my cousin Meirion ap Rhys, and it is he who has the problem, and these good folks are those who have already agreed to help him." Briefly, Lord Llewellyn fills the two elves in on Meirion's troubles, and then introduces the others, albeit in a much truncated fashion compared to the flowery biographies that he gave last night.


----------



## Fenris (Jul 11, 2013)

"Thank you for your welcome Lord Llewellyn. We will offer what help we can. I hope Merion ap Rhys is receptive to our assistance. I know that my folk have begun to dwindle into legend this side of the sea." replies Fianol to the lords before approaching each of the champions and greeting each. "The true measure of a hero lies in their willingness to assist others in time of need. Weaving your fates together only makes the strand stronger."


----------



## Kaodi (Jul 11, 2013)

"Do you not think it is a bit premature, and dramatic, to cry heroics before we have even set one foot upon the road?" asks Gwyneira, looking slightly askance at the elf.


----------



## Fenris (Jul 11, 2013)

Kaodi said:


> "Do you not think it is a bit premature, and dramatic, to cry heroics before we have even set one foot upon the road?" asks Gwyneira, looking slightly askance at the elf.




'If you fail, is not your sacrifice just as valiant? Is not the effort, the choice face evil heroic regardless of the outcome?" replies Fianol


----------



## Kaodi (Jul 12, 2013)

"What we choose to face is as yet a rather unknown quantity" says Gwyneira. "That it is evil does not negate the danger or adversity that is inherent in heroic deeds. Without sufficient challenge you still have bravery, but not heroism." Of course, that may not be how elves see things, and perhaps it was risking to much for her, a "mere human" to become so over bold with them. But being one of "them" to an extent she had no true reason to be deferential.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 12, 2013)

Myfanwy's gaze bounced from one to the other as they sparred, a little taken aback by how..._human_...they sounded. Was it an act, she wondered? Something to put them at ease? Or were the Good Folk not so different as the stories made them seem?

Or, like humans, did they simply come in all manner of dispositions?

"Peace," she says, holding up a hand with a smile. "Peace, I pray. There are heroes to be found in small things as well as great, for those with the will to give freely of themselves in times of need. We don't know yet what we'll find, but saving even one life will put your name in the songs of a household...if that's what you seek."


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 12, 2013)

Daunton Du Duchnain

"I don't see the sense in arguing about "bravery" and "heroics". There is a mystery to be revealed and history will judge the humans and memory us." Daunton says in a haughty voice.


----------



## Fenris (Jul 13, 2013)

Walking Dad said:


> Daunton Du Duchnain
> 
> "I don't see the sense in arguing about "bravery" and "heroics". There is a mystery to be revealed and history will judge the humans and memory us." Daunton says in a haughty voice.




Fianol gives a little chorttle that makes it unclear if he was laughing at a quip or a joke.


----------



## Nidhogg (Jul 15, 2013)

A slight smile crosses Gunnar's face as he listens to the others bicker before he replies. "I trust you're prepared for the road?" He cuts his eyes towards the elves before returning to his own preparations.


----------



## Fenris (Jul 16, 2013)

Nidhogg said:


> A slight smile crosses Gunnar's face as he listens to the others bicker before he replies. "I trust you're prepared for the road?" He cuts his eyes towards the elves before returning to his own preparations.




"The road is prepared for us in either case, if you are on your way out, then yes, we need not rest and can accompany you directly" replies Fianol


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 16, 2013)

Lord Meirion looks back at the group.

"Between me and God," he says, "I don't care _why_ you've agreed to help, as long as you _can_ help. Now come on, Dinas Hydd is a tough journey in this snow. Thank you again cousin for your hospitality and the..." he glances around the group again, still doubtful, "... assistance."

The journey is , indeed, a struggle through drifts of snow across the hills from Dinas Derwen, but the weather remains clear, albeit overcast, and by evening the group reaches Dinas Hydd, the Fort of the Stag. Smaller than Dinas Derwen, but with much the same layout - a grand hall, smaller family huts, all surrounded by a palisaded embankment and defensive ditch. Dinas Hydd looks down over the wooden valley of the Hafren. 

"You'll be staying in the Great Hall as my guests," says Lord Meirion. "My cooks should have prepared some supper for us. Brother Breandan will be leading Vespers shortly, although I suspect that will be of little interest to any of you." He gestures to a small stone building. "My chapel," he says. "You may wish to consult with Brother Breandan about his attempts to exorcise this spirit that haunts us."


----------



## Kaodi (Jul 16, 2013)

Gwyneira is stronger than her appearance might suggest, but not particularly tougher, and the journey through the snows takes enough of a toll on her. Once they are inside Dinas Hydd she does her best to shake off some of the accumulated snow from her furs as she looks around. "Yes, I believe we should speak with Brother Breandan," she says, quivering slightly from the cold, "That can wait until afterwards though. After today's journey I could use a warm meal. And a nice evening prayer does not sound uninviting either."


----------



## Nidhogg (Jul 16, 2013)

"Aye! A warm meal, some ale, and a warm body will do for now." Gunnar takes a quick inventory of the barmaids and serving wench's scattered around the room.


----------



## Fenris (Jul 18, 2013)

"I agree, some food and wine will ease the miles from us. Then I agree with Gwyneira that we should see the priest." adds Fianol


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 19, 2013)

The group are seated at the long tables in the hall of Dinas Hydd, and food (venison, bread, cheese and some spiced stewed apple) is brought to them, along with drink - hot spiced wine. Gunnar surveys the serving wenches, but all seem downcast and uninviting. As do the other people in the hall, it would seem.

Although the hearth is warm and the food is good, the company lacks the life of Lord Llewellyn's court. People sit alone, or in small groups talking in quiet voices. No bard lightens the mood with music or story.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 19, 2013)

Myfanwy takes in the general atmosphere and takes a deep breath. The people reeked not just of fear, but of resignation. They were giving in to despair, accepting of the inevitable. It was sad. It also painted the Lord Meirion in a more sympathetic light. He'd come some distance and taken some pains asking for help. Yes, he stood to gain, but he also seemed to care at least some for the well-being of these folk. 

"So. Beyond this priest, any ideas how to unravel this mystery?" she inquired of the others.


----------



## Fenris (Jul 20, 2013)

"Speaking directly with those people who have been affected by these ominous activities may help. Perhaps we can piece together some pattern that has been overlooked." suggests Fianol.


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 24, 2013)

Lord Meirion looks up from his trencher of venison.

"When last I left, Rhonabwy the butcher's boy, was taken ill," he says, gesturing with his knife. "If he still lives, he'll be in the sick-house, next to the chapel, where Brother Breandan can tend to him. Not that it does much good," he adds. "He was a strong lad, he might still be with us, if it please God."


----------



## ghostcat (Jul 24, 2013)

Quint is quite during the meal and concentrates on his food. Only when talk turns to planning does he interject "In the morning, I'll question some of the people who have seen the walking corpse and see if I can find out where it was seen. I'll then go and see if there are any signs of tracks. When I have done that I will also check the sites of the accidents.".


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 28, 2013)

"I'll go to the sick-house then," Myfanwy offers. "I've seen a fair few illnesses take their course. Maybe I'll recognize some of the signs of it...or can at least do something to ease their suffering."


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 30, 2013)

After eating the group heads over to the chapel and sick-house. Crossing the compound, Quint catches sight of a young woman, heavily pregnant, watching them from a nearby doorway. She pulls her hood down over her face and darts inside as soon as she sees that she has been spotted.

A young-looking monk, clad in the black habit of a Benedictine, emerges from the door of the chapel.

"Welcome, in the name of the Lord," he says with hint of brogue. "I am Brother Breandan, you'll have come from the Lord Llewellyn, am I right? Please come in. How can I be of assistance, now?"


----------



## Kaodi (Jul 30, 2013)

"If you could tell us everything you know and have witnessed in relation to the happenings that have brought us here, that would be a start," answers Gwyneira in a solemn voice. "Perhaps we should step inside, unless you have parishioners with you. Best not to upset folks unnecessarily with our discussions."


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 30, 2013)

Breandan bobs his head.

"Of course," he says, beckoning the group into the chapel. "It's a cold night to be standing outside. We'll not be disturbing anyone in here. There's poor Rhonabwy next door, but he's sleeping."

Just inside the chapel is another monk, an older man with a round face and a beatific smile, busy lighting candles. He scurries over to the group, bobbing and bowing as he approaches. He stops short of the group and utters a phrase in Latin.

[sblock=Latin]
"His head and his hairs were white like wool, as white as snow; and his eyes were as a flame of fire"

[sblock=Knowledge (religion) DC 12]
From the Book of Revelations (1:14)
[/sblock]
[/sblock]

"Don't be frightening the guests now, Alwyn," says Breandan. "Away with you and stoke the fire up, these people want warmth, not your bletherings." He says this affectionately, and the older monk scurries away again, still smiling. "Don't let Brother Alwyn alarm you," says Breandan. "His wits are a little addled but he has a good soul. Come through to the parlour where it's warm. There's a lot to tell, will you be wanting me to start with the dreams, or the ghost?"


----------



## Fenris (Jul 31, 2013)

"Which event occurred first? Start with that please Brother Breandan" offers Fianol


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 31, 2013)

"Ah, well, that would be the dreams," says the monk as he leads the group into a small room off the chapel. Brother Alwyn has got a good fire going and the room is warm, if sparesly furnished. "Can I offer you anything? Brother Alwyn usually takes a bit of warm milk and honey this time of the night, but I think I could find got a drop of wine if you prefer?

"Anyway, so. I can't give you all the details as people have confessed to me in confidence, but a fair number have been having dreams of, shall we say, a lustful nature. Now, dreams are dreams, there's no sin in that as far as I'm concerned. Sin is in action, not in thought, and especially not in thought when we're asleep. But as this went on I pieced together a few odd things. People were waking up tired and drained of energy, like these dreams were doin g more than giving them a restless night. And these people have a very vivid description of the woman, or man, in these dreams, and it's always the same one. Or two. Whichever. Does this mean anything to you?"

[sblock=OOC]
Knowledge (arcana) checks to see if it does. Any result under 12, no. Anything over and I'll give you information accordingly.
[/sblock]


----------



## Kaodi (Aug 1, 2013)

"Thank you for the offer, but Lord Meirion has already fed us well enough I think," says Gwyneira with a polite smile.


----------



## ghostcat (Aug 3, 2013)

Quint accepts Brother Alwyn's offer of some warm milk and honey and sits quietly sipping is milk listening to the priest's tale. As dreams are well outside his area of expertise, he leaves it to the others to answer.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 5, 2013)

"Fevers, or lack of water from vomiting or other conditions can lead to dreamlike visions," Myfanwy muses. "I wouldn't expect it to be that regular, or so consistent in what happens though. Are these dreams related to the illness?"

(Untrained in Knowledge: Arcana )


----------



## doghead (Aug 6, 2013)

Brother Breandan pauses for a moment to give the question some thought.

"Yes. No. I think so. Its hard to say.

"Not all of those who have fallen sick have reported having such dreams. And some who have had them remain well. 

"The season _has_ been quite hard and so people are going hungry. Some of them have been forced to scrounge in the forest to supplement the pot - berries, roots, mushrooms, grasses and things. Not all of them know what they are eating.

Brother Breanden shrugs helplessly.


----------



## Dr Simon (Aug 6, 2013)

OOC: In case anyone missed the exchange in the OOC thread, I've handed Brother Breandan over to Doghead to run, nobody panic!


----------



## ghostcat (Aug 6, 2013)

Now this is something that Quint does know about.So after a moments thought he interjects "Eating the wrong berries and fungi can make you ill, usually vomiting and fever but some fungi can be deadly. They can also cause hallucinations but I have never heard of everyone having the same dream. Also they can cause waking dreams, which could explain the zombies. But there again having the same hallucination is unusual." Quint thinks some more and finishes "On the whole I would be inclined to discard this as a cause of the malady but I don't think it should be rejected entirely."


----------



## Kaodi (Aug 6, 2013)

"It would be a very strange plant or fungus that would cause so many to dream he same dream," muses Gwyneira. "I do not think I have ever heard of such an herb..."

Profession (Herbalist): 1d20+5=14


----------



## Dr Simon (Aug 6, 2013)

Gwyneira is pretty sure that neither malady can have been caused by any common, or less common plant. She can't absolutely rule out some rare or obscure plant or fungus that she hasn't heard of.


----------



## doghead (Aug 7, 2013)

Brother Breandan nods slowly. 

"Yes," he concludes reluctantly.

"Yes that seems to be the case. I am not as learned as some of the Brothers about herbs and fungi and such. But I too cannot think of anything that would either. I was suppose that I was still hoping you might have a simple, a mundane, solution so far overlooked."

The Brother plucks distractedly at his robe.

"Folk are often quick to blame evil spirits and dark magics for any misfortune they don't understand. Often it is unjustified I have found. But this is an old land, and the Lord's light has only just arrived. There is magic here that is as old as the land, and some of it dangerous.

"Huw Honey-Voice, he is ... he was the court bard, had something he wanted to tell me apparently. But then came down with the disease and died. I wish I had had the chance to talk to him. He was very knowledgeable about many things, including the old ways. Perhaps then I could have been more helpful.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 9, 2013)

*OOC:*


Sorry for my lack of posting lately. After abandoning my studies  and working briefly as a PCA, I had a successful interview and will  start my training as an optician. The preparations for the required  tests took much of my time.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 13, 2013)

Myfanwy poked at the inside of her cheek with irritation at the priest's casual equating of 'old ways' with disease and curses. 

_Pick your battles._

"Bard or no, I think you'll find that I can answer questions about those ways just as well," she said. "But the Mysteries don't usually reach out and afflict people who leave them be. I suppose if they all started tampering with the Others..." She shook her head. 

"I need to see some of the victims. From there I'll be able to tell if there's magic at work, or something else. If this bard had something to say, it might be worth looking at where he was staying as well. There may have been something written."


----------



## Dr Simon (Aug 16, 2013)

The infirmary is adjacent to the chapel and parlour, all part of the same building. It is a small room with a large fireplace and a kettle for brewing. At the moment the fire is low, enough to keep the winter chill from the room. At one end stands a table with pestle and mortar and various paraphanalia, along with a shelf of books including title by Galen, Hippocrates, Aristotle, Pliny the Younger and a couple of Pharmacopaeiae. 

There are two cots in the room. One is empty, the other occupied by a young man, currently asleep and shivering despite the sheen of sweat on his brow. Above the bed hang a couple of bunches of rosemary and a simple wooden cross.

Myfanwy examines the man, young Rhonabwy. The disease seems to be the simple malady caught from foul air or water, not infectious to others and rarely fatal in someone with a good constitution. If treated, the boy should recover. [OOC: i.e. Filth Fever].

Brother Alwyn's head is nodding on his chest and he yawns widely and mutters something in Latin.

[sblock=Latin]
"And when the sun was going down, a deep sleep fell upon Abram; and, lo, an horror of great darkness fell upon him."
[sblock= Knowledge (religion) DC 12]
Genesis 15:12
[/sblock]
[/sblock]

Quint, too, feels sleepy as if Brother Alwyn's weariness is catching.

[sblock=Quint]
Fortitude DC 14 please.
[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Aug 17, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]Well I messed the roll up and still didn't succeed 
Fortitude (+3) (1d20+4=7)[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 18, 2013)

Myfanwy frowns a little as she checks the man's fever...it doesn't seem too terribly high to her. On suspicion she checks for some other symptoms, and finds exactly what she thought. Which was a little odd, since the priests here ought to have no trouble recognizing such a thing.

"It looks to me like he had some contaminated water, or wasn't washing his hands after working in the fields," she announces, standing up and dipping her hands in a bowl of water to wash them after touching the man. "It's unpleasant, but not usually fatal unless he's already in bad health. Give him tea for his fever, and make sure all his water is fresh and clean, and the rest should take care of itself..."

She pauses, catching Brother Alwyn's inattention. "I'm sorry," she says tersely. "Am I boring you?"


----------



## Dr Simon (Aug 20, 2013)

Brother Alwyn smiles and shakes his head, holding up his hands hands in supplication to Myfanwy. He says something in Latin again.

[sblock=Latin]
"Woe unto the world because of offences! for it must needs be that offences come; but woe to that man by whom the offence cometh! Even the youths shall faint and be weary, and the young men shall utterly fall."

[sblock=Knowledge (religion) DC 12]
First bit Matthew 18:7, second Isaiah 40:30.

I don't have an encyclopaedic knowledge of the King James Bible, BTW. It's handy having an online version that you can search for applicable words!
[/sblock]
[/sblock]

[sblock=Quint]
Quint feels tired, and from now on counts as fatigued until he gets some rest.
[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Aug 20, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]Ghostcat is paranoid and thinks Quint has drunk poisoned chocolate. Would this occur to Quint? Do I need to roll anything? [/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Aug 20, 2013)

[sblock=ghostcat]
I reckon a Perception check ought to do it.
[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Aug 21, 2013)

Dr Simon said:


> [sblock=ghostcat]
> I reckon a Perception check ought to do it.
> [/sblock]



[sblock=OOC]Perception (+5) roll for "poisoned chocolate". (1d20+5=20)[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 27, 2013)

Myf gives the priest a level look, then glances at Quint quizzically. 

With a little frown she says, "Are there others suffering from this malady?"

She was beginning to feel that this was a colossal waste of time. One boy sick with an illness that any housewife could see to, and somehow that had been spoken of as a curse and a plague? Were people here really so soft that they believed that? Even the priest watching the sick could barely stay awake.


----------



## Dr Simon (Aug 28, 2013)

[sblock=Quint]
There's definitely something odd about the warm milk and honey, some kind of bitter aftertaste.
[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Aug 29, 2013)

Quint yawns then looks in his cup. He sniffs the cup then runs his finger round the inside and collects a few drops of the milk, which he proceeds to test with his tongue. Yawning some more he says "I am sorry to say this Brother Breandan but the milk and honey was drugged" yawn "That's why Brother Alwyn and I are so sleepy." yawn "Any chance of asking Brother Alwyn if he did anything out of the ordinary when making the milk?" yawn "Also can you show me where the milk is keep."

Yawning madly, Quint follows Brother Breandan and check to see if its the milk that has been drugged.


----------



## Dr Simon (Sep 6, 2013)

[MENTION=8243]doghead[/MENTION], over to you I think. Let me know if you need any info for Brother Breandan to pass on.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 7, 2013)

Daunton Du Duchnain

"Extraordinary. I can only determine if magic was used to modify the milk, but one needs a more specialized spell to detect mundane poisons. A priest should be able to pray for this ability." Daunton suggests before reciting a quick spell to detect magic on the liquid.


----------



## doghead (Sep 8, 2013)

ghostcat said:


> "I am sorry to say this Brother Breandan but the milk and honey was drugged". yawn . "That's why Brother Alwyn and I are so sleepy." yawn "Any chance of asking Brother Alwyn if he did anything out of the ordinary when making the milk?" yawn "Also can you show me where the milk is keep."





Brother Breanden looks around startled.

"Drugged? ... Um. No. That can't be ...," Brother Breanden tugs at his robe. 

"Brother Alwyn, Could you stay here with young Rhonabwy and the ... um, guests."

"Um, yes the milk. This way." Brother Breaden motions for Quint to follow him back to the parlour.



ghostcat said:


> Yawning madly, Quint follows Brother Breandan and check to see if its the milk that has been drugged.




Back at the palor, Brother Breaden busies himself clattering around the small kitchen space before turning to Quint.

"The milk was drugged. Sorry. I must have used the same spoon in your milk as Brother Alwyn's," he says rapidly, holding up a jar. "Um, yes. See the spoon is missing. I try not to mix implements. Unfortunate accidents can ... um, well, ... you know. Sorry. Don't worry, it won't hurt you. Hopefully. I have to make the mixture quite strong now as Brother Alwyn has become quite resistant. But you wouldn't have got much. You shouldn't have any problems. Unless you really need to stay awake.

"It the events, see. Poor old Brother Alwyn was getting quite distressed. He lost a few friends. Well everyone was Alwyns friend. He really is quiet a gentle soul. Its hard not to like him. So I just wanted to help him sleep."

Brother Breaden stops talking suddenly. He tugs at his robe, then laughs nervously.

"Sorry, I am prattling on. You caught me by surprise. I ... um, you won't mention ... um, its not really a secret, its just that I haven't really said anything .. well, no on really asked.

He turns and stares intently at Quint. 

"Your friends are wrong. There is something more than fever at work here."

His voice is strained. Beads of sweat break out on his forehead. Then all of sudden he turns away and busies himself restoring some order to the kitchen. 

"Sorry," he says, speaking to the jars and bowls. "The last few weeks have been hard on everyone. We are all jumping at shadows."


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 9, 2013)

Myfanwy rubbed her temples, trying to keep her temper under control.

"This is becoming a farce," she informed Breaden tartly. "How are we supposed to be accomplishing anything when you leave this sort of thing out? And then drug one of us in the process. As for this affliction, if you have some _reason_ to say I'm wrong, then by all means share it. Otherwise I am very confident in my findings."


----------



## doghead (Sep 10, 2013)

Brother Breanden turns to Myfanwy.

"I am sorry if you think we are wasting your time with our little ... farce. I am sure the family of young Rhonabwy and the others that have died are laughing themselves to sleep as we speak.

"So, if you will excuse us, it is getting late and Brother Alwyn and myself need our sleep. It has been a long day, and tomorrow will be just as long I fear."

Brother Breanden heads into the chapel.

"Brother Alwyn! Our guests are leaving. Would you be so kind as to show them the way out."

Truning to Myfanwy he adds, "Besides, I am sure Lord Meirion will be keen to hear your ... findings."

He opens the doors to the outside and stands aside.

"Good night. May the Lord watch over you as you sleep."


----------



## ghostcat (Sep 11, 2013)

Quint is not sure whether he believes Brother Breandan, he certainly doesn't trust him. However, there is not much he can do tonight. After telling the monk "I don't really know about disease, so I can't contradict Myfanwy. What I'm really interested in is the ghosts. Could you arrange for someone to show me where they were sighted in the morning." He then leaves with the others. 

On the way back he says to Myfanwy "Myfanwy. I suggest you leave off reporting to Lord Meirion until we have a chance to investigate the ghosts." 

Quint heads off to bed.


----------



## Dr Simon (Sep 11, 2013)

Daunton studies the milk, but there is no sign of magic on it, nor on the sick Rhonabwy.


----------



## Kaodi (Sep 15, 2013)

"If a drug administered to what is clearly a sick old man constitutes alone constitutes compelling evidence of anything then I think the standards of 'compelling' have rather shifted since last I observed them," says Gwyneira, breaking her silence. "We have already established that similar dreams cannot have been caused by any known substance. Until we have solved that one in particular I do not think we will have done our due diligence here."


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 15, 2013)

Seething with frustration, Myfanwy nevertheless relents with the reminder that people have died.

"All right...yes. And yet, I am not wrong about the sick man. The symptoms are common, and I am very familiar with them. But...if there was something else weakening him, it could prove dangerous. Or there could be something else, more subtle, hiding behind that sickness."

"But I just want to add, that the behavior of the people we've encountered here is...not making our jobs any easier!"

She took a deep breath to calm herself. "Maybe if I can see one of the bodies of one who died, I can learn more. Have they all been buried or burned already?"


----------



## Dr Simon (Sep 25, 2013)

OOC: Doghead is away overseas so I'll be running Breandan again.

IC:
Breandan looks worried for a moment.

"They're all buried," he says. "There's a graveyard behind the chapel, but I must say I'm a little uneasy about disturbing their rest. Are you sure that'd be necessary? At any rate, it's a little late to be digging up the dead at this time of night. Perhaps we can discuss it in the morning." He makes to close the chapel door on his "guests".


----------



## ghostcat (Sep 25, 2013)

*OOC:*


As far as I'm concerned, Quint has already gone to bed. So am happy to fast forward to the morning.


----------



## Dr Simon (Sep 30, 2013)

The party from Dinas Derwen are hosted in the grand hall. Gwyneira and Myfanwy are given a curtained off area, as are Duanton and Finuil. Gunnar and Quint share a communal area in the hall. The night passes without further issue, and come morning the hall servants are up, raising the fire and preparing breakfast before the guests. There is, as yet, no sign of Lord Meirion nor any of his household.

[sblock=Gwyneira]
At some point in the night you come awake from sleep, to find a man in white, with shoulder-length blond hair and green eyes, looking down at you from the end of your sleeping mat. And then you wake up again, and he is gone, and it was evidently just a dream within a dream, except that the room feels colder even for a winter night.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Myfanwy]
At some point in the night you come awake from sleep, to find a man in white, with shoulder-length blond hair and green eyes, looking down at you from the end of your sleeping mat. And then you wake up again, and he is gone, and it was evidently just a dream within a dream, except that the room feels colder even for a winter night.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Gunnar]
At some point in the night you come awake from sleep, to find a woman in white, with shoulder-length blonde hair and green eyes, looking down at you from the end of your sleeping mat. And then you wake up again, and she is gone, and it was evidently just a dream within a dream, except that the room feels colder even for a winter night.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Quint]
At some point in the night you come awake from sleep, to find a woman in white, with shoulder-length blonde hair and green eyes, looking down at you from the end of your sleeping mat. And then you wake up again, and she is gone, and it was evidently just a dream within a dream, except that the room feels colder even for a winter night.
[/sblock]


----------



## Kaodi (Oct 1, 2013)

Gwyneira's blinks her eyes a few times before groggily rolling over and drawing her furs more tightly around her, shivering slightly. She has no intention of going back to sleep after that strange dream, but that does not mean that she cannot steal a few more moments of additional rest. 

She looks over to her companion, Myfanwy, waiting for the other woman to stir from her slumber. "Did you dream too?" she asks softly when she sees Myfanwy has woken.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 3, 2013)

Myfwany, her long red hair splayed around her head and over the pillow like an explosion, was staring moodily up at the ceiling when accosted. Without rolling over, she turned her face towards Gwyn. Confusion registered there for a moment, then was gone; walled up behind a stony mask.

"Of course I dreamed," she said in reply, sitting up and propping herself on her left arm so she could rub her eyes with her other hand. "Everyone dreams. By and large, they mean nothing."


----------



## ghostcat (Oct 7, 2013)

Coming fully awake, Quint looks round slightly confused trying to decide if he is actually awake. Without getting out of bed he goes to the end and carefully examines the floor. Only when he is sure that there are no tracks on the floor will he get up and start to dress.









*OOC:*


Search floor round bed for tracks.
Follow or identify tracks (+6)


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 9, 2013)

Despite Myf's seeming dismissal of the dreams, the atmosphere of tension does seem to get to her, and she closes her eyes and concentrates, attempting to sense the presence of disturbances in the ley energy of the room.

(Using the Menhir Savant class ability; reprinted here from the SRD
[sblock=Spirit Sense]At 1st level, a menhir savant can detect the presence of undead; fey; outsiders; and astral, ethereal, or incorporeal creatures. This ability functions like detect undead, and the druid detects all of these creatures rather than trying to detect one kind. [/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 10, 2013)

Quint finds no trace of tracks, or any evidence that something physical has been in the hall. Myfanwy's senses tell her that _something_ has been there, its traces fading even as she notices the disturbance in the ley energy.

[OOC: the ability doesn't seem to indicate if you can tell which or what of those types you are detecting. I reckon give me a Knowledge (nature) check (since it's nature energy you are reading) for more info, but I also figure quite a high DC for anything definite.[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 14, 2013)

[MENTION=4936]Shayuri[/MENTION], [MENTION=1231]Kaodi[/MENTION], [MENTION=30034]ghostcat[/MENTION], [MENTION=6746814]Nidhogg[/MENTION], [MENTION=2820]Fenris[/MENTION], [MENTION=59043]Walking Dad[/MENTION]

Hiatus Recap:

Myfanwy the Druid, Gwyneira the Wise Woman, Quint the Tracker, Daunton and Fianol the elves and Gunnar the warrior have been dispatched by Lord Llewellyn of Dinas Derwen to help his cousin, Lord Merion of Dinas Hydd with a supposed supernatural problem - a combination of strange spirit-haunted dreams and a disease killing off the old and weak.

What they find is a disease that appears to be nothing more than a matter of hygiene, currently affecting young Rhonabwy the Butcher's Boy, and strange behaviour from the two priests serving the settlement. The older, Borther Alwyn, speaks only in Latin passages from the Bible whereas the younger, Brother Breandan, seems to be obfuscating over something, and accidentally (?) gave Quint a sleeping draughtmeant for Brother Alwyn.

After a night of strange dreams, Myfanwy determines that _something_ is disturbing the local ley energy, but exactly what remains to be discovered. And so the group head back to Breandan's chapel with the intent on exhuming prior victims of the sickness.

The day has the bone-biting cold of a damp winter, with a sky of empty grey overhead and the snow on the ground turning dark with mud churned up by the people and animals of Dinas Hydd going about their daily business. After a frugal breakfast, during which their host does not appear, the group heads down from Lord Meirion's great hall to the stone chapel. As they near it, they see the pregnant girl who was watching them last night, watching again from the same doorway of one of the longhouses. She gestures to the group to approach her.


----------



## Kaodi (Nov 14, 2013)

Gwyneira spares a glance around to see who else may be paying attention as she readjusts her cloak and takes the lead in splitting from the group to approach the young woman. As she nears she asks in whispered tones, "Shall I enter?"


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 15, 2013)

Gwyneira looks around. Most of the folk of Dinas Hydd who are abroad this morning spare at least one glance for the group of strangers, although most look away if you meet their gaze. Little chance of going completely un-noticed.

"If you please, m'lady," says the girl in answer to Gwyneira's question. "I would speak with you."


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 15, 2013)

Myfwany comes forward with a gentle smile.

"Of course we'll speak with you," she says warmly. "Lets go inside and you can tell us what's on your mind."


----------



## ghostcat (Nov 16, 2013)

Quint sees Gwyneira head off to talk to the girl but pretends not to notice and continues on to the chapel. His intention is to get Brother Breandan or one of the residents to show him where the "zombies" have been seen. Judging by the state of the ground any physical signs would have been obliterated but he may be lucky.


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 18, 2013)

Gwyneira and Myfanwy step inside the girl's hut; she seems slightly relieved that the menfolk haven't folllowed the two women.

"You have to help me," she says, and her tone is more urgent than it was at the door. "There's a monster growing inside me." She rubs her pregnancy bump.

Meanwhile, Quint arrives at the chapel. Brother Breandan opens the door to him, looking slightly dishevelled.

"Ah, Brother Quint," says the monk. "I'd like to apologise to you for last night. You see, I always fix Brother Alwyn a draught to help him sleep, and I think there was some kind of mix up. Anyway so, no harm done, I hope. What is it you were wanting now?"


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 18, 2013)

Myfwany glances around the hut, looking for anything out of place or incongruous, but trying not to stare or seem more than casually interested. She quickly focuses on the woman.

"Lets have a seat," she suggests in a kindly tone. "Gwyneira and I will need to hear the whole story, from beginning to now, if we're to be of any help to you."


----------



## Kaodi (Nov 18, 2013)

A brief look of pain and profound sadness crosses Gwyneira's face, but she tries to cover up her emotions as quickly as they came over her. Looking to Myfwany, she nods assent. "That would probably be for the best..."


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 19, 2013)

Inside the hut is sparsely furnished - a bare earth floor covered by rushes, an open hearth with a black cualdron of something broth-like bubbling away on top, a box bed, some simple wooden stools, a basket of unspun wool with a spindle and distaff nearby, and a loom with a half-completed weave stand near the fire.

The girl pulls up a stool, slowly lowering herself onto it, and gestures for the two women to do the same. She relates her tale softly, but in a matter-of-fact tone of voice with little in the way of emotion.

"People think that it is Rhonabwy's," she says, "he who now lies sick in the chantry house. But we haven't, I never.... It is the man from the dreams, with the golden hair and green eyes. He looks fair, but I know that inside he is something worse, it's difficult to explain, but you know how in dreams you just know these things? I think he must be a devil or a creature from Annwfn, so what does that make this?" she asks, rubbing her bump again.


----------



## Kaodi (Nov 19, 2013)

Gwyneira carefully pulls up a stool and sits down as directed. The look of concern that comes over her face as the young woman relates her story is genuine, but it also hides something deeper. This could quite possibly be her worst fear, realized... 

"Not all creatures of Annwfn need be monstrous, dear," she says softly, mismatched eyes downcast. "If the man from the dream did this to you... his purpose may be dark, but that does not mean that his child must grow to be the tool of his will. You are still its mother. With stout hearts to protect you, you could still guide _your_ child down a different path." She slowly clenches her gloved hands as she speaks. "If you must be rid of it, I may be able to find herbs that would help with ending a pregnancy. But that may not be your only choice."


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 19, 2013)

"Now...just..." Myfwany says to both women. "...lets not jump to conclusions. A dream cannot give you a child. And things of spirit generally cannot either."

She goes to the girl's side and puts a gentle hand on her shoulder. "I'm sure the dreams were very frightening, and there may even be some truth to them, but it seems much more likely to me that Rhonabwy is the culprit. The other possibility is that your dream is covering something else. We're not going to ignore that possibility, but we have some time before the fate of this baby has to be determined once and for all. Lets use that time wisely."

Myf squeezed the girl's shoulder and released her.

"Has anyone else seen this man in their dreams that you know of?"


----------



## ghostcat (Nov 20, 2013)

"Good morning Brother Breandan. No harm done. I would like to check the places where the so called zombies have been seen. Could you either show me yourself or introduce me to the people who actually saw them?"


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 20, 2013)

The girl listens calmly to the advice.

"Perhaps it's as you say," she says. "I've carried it for nine months. Even if this child is unnatural it is still part of me." She looks to Myfanwy. "I've heard others mention the dreams," she says. "people kept it secret at first, but once it was known, suddenly everyone claims to have dreamed of the man with the golden hair and green eyes. Or the woman. When I told Old Nesta about what I've told you, she mentioned something about the ghost in the forest. But she died of the sickness soon after."

Meanwhile, at the Chapel:

"Ah now," says Brother Breandan sadly. "I can't be helping you with the second one, I'm afraid. It seems that everyone who claims to have seen the walking dead dies of the disease soon after. But maybe young Rhonabwy will recover now that your sharp-tongued druidess has worked her skills. I'll take to where he was taken ill, perhaps you'll be able to find something. Just a moment." Breandan pulls on a heavy dark winter cloak and draws the chapel door to.

Then he leads Quint back across the compound  to a building pressed right close to the outer palisade. A burly man is busy disembowelling a strung hog carcass, blood steaming in the snow. He gives Quint and the monk a nod as they pass by. 

"Morning to you Bryn," says Breandan. "I'm just after showing Brother Quint here where your boy says he saw the, er, monster."

"How does he fare, Brother?" asks Bryn the Butcher.

"Ah, better, I think. Seems they have some good wise women in Dinas Derwen. Your Rhonabwy may be the first to survive this sickness."

Bryn accepts the news with a curt nod of thanks. He turns to Quint.

"Feel free to look, but you'll find no monsters here," he says as he deposits a pile of offal into a bucket with a wet slap.


----------



## Kaodi (Nov 20, 2013)

"Myfanwy," says Gwyneira, glancing over towards the druid, "If you remember when we first woke this morning I asked you, 'Did you dream too?' It was because I saw the man this girl speaks of in my dreams. And we have only been here one day."


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 21, 2013)

Myfanwy purses her lips a little in displeasure. She hadn't really wanted to discuss that in front of an impressionable young girl. But done was done, and Gwyneira was right. She did still have a hazy recollection of the last night's dream.

"I did see a man with blonde hair and green eyes," she admits. "But he didn't do anything threatening...or anything at all. Just looked at me. That said, until we have some idea what we're dealing with, I'd rather not kill the child." Myf's eyes drifted to the girl's belly. "So far along, such measures can do more harm than good regardless. Even if the dreams signify something, it would be...well beyond difficult, really...for a spirit of some kind to kindle a child in a woman. Unless you're chaste," she looked up at the pregnant woman's eyes, "and this is truly a supernatural thing, I'm still inclined to think it's more likely the result of your man."

She took a deep breath.

"That said, there IS something going on in the town. There's enough threads to sense there's a pattern, but I still have no idea what it is yet. Dreams, sickness, and now this unborn child..." she shakes her head. "No way to tell yet what's part of it, and what's not."


----------



## Kaodi (Nov 21, 2013)

Gwyneira reaches out with one hand and takes up the girls in her own. "Do not worry yourself unnecessarily young one," she says in the same soft voice, looking earnestly into the girl's eyes. "We are here to get to the bottom of all this, and we are not unequipped with, well, special talents of our own. You have been very brave to get thus far, and I promise you I will be equally brave for your sake. If there is one other thing you can tell us though I think, it is your name. Then perhaps it would be best if Myfanwy and I conferred alone for a moment."


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 21, 2013)

"Bronwen, m'lady," says the girl. "And, thank you both."


----------



## ghostcat (Nov 21, 2013)

"Thank you Brother Breandan, Bryn" says Quint "Over here you say." Quint goes to the indicated spot and spends an inordinate amount of time carefully examining the ground, walls and any furnishings that are in the area. 









*OOC:*


Take 20 on check for tracks. 20 (+6) = 26


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 26, 2013)

Daunton Du Duchnain

Daunton manages to hide his disgust new this skill-less butchery and watches the ranger looking for tracks. He would like to help, but this lies clearly outside his expertise.


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 27, 2013)

With the elves looking on, Quint searches the ground around the butcher's house. The snow is a few days old now and mostly an indistuingishable churn of slush and mud, and what prints there are have become featureless hollows. However, he is able to determine a set of prints, making a light impression in the snow, leading away from the main thoroughfare and down towards the chapel, along the line of the fort's palisade.


----------



## ghostcat (Nov 27, 2013)

Although Quint is not convinced that the tracks are significant,  at least they are a clue. He starts to carefully follow the tracks while saying to the elves "I think I've found something, make sure you stay behind me so you don't destroy the tracks."


----------



## Dr Simon (Dec 6, 2013)

The tracks lead down to the chapel, a sinlge unbroken trail, but there they merge with the general traffic that goes in and out of the chapel door.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 6, 2013)

Once she and Gweneira have stepped outside, Myfanwy is still for a moment, looking over the little town with a distance in her eyes. Without looking at the other woman she simply asked, "What do you think this is all about?" It seemed like she had her own ideas, but wanted to hear Gweneira's before discussing them.


----------



## Kaodi (Dec 6, 2013)

"We were wise to think first of mundane causes for the events that has transpired here, but in this matter at least that would have dark implications of its own," says Gwyneira quietly. "If we assume that Bronwen is mistaken somehow, that means that someone here did the deed without her knowledge. And while that is not quite 'supernatural evil' bad, it is bad enough. I am no healer, but if she would let us, well, examine her, maybe there is a chance we could know with haste whether these dreams are more than dreams, whatever their source."


----------



## ghostcat (Dec 11, 2013)

Having drawn a blank with the current tracks, Quint returns to the butcher's to see if they have been any other sightings.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 11, 2013)

Myfanwy nods to herself as she listens to Gwen's notion, then she says, "The dreams, and the disturbance I felt, along with Bronwen's lack of knowing about how she became pregnant suggest to me a possibility. A spirit lacks substance, so I don't think it could directly father a child. But...it _could_ possess someone, and cause them to act without later remembering it. The question nagging me is why?"

She looks over at Gweneith. "We can only guess right now...we don't know enough to do more...but a spirit with enough power might be able to possess a baby indefinitely. The soul is less attached to the body, less able to resist. It is _possible_ that Bronwen was right. I'm not entirely sure how to prove or disprove it though."


----------



## Kaodi (Dec 15, 2013)

Gwyneira shudders. "I suppose possession could be a possibility," she says. "Give me one moment, I will ask Bronwen about the, you know, usually signs a woman has been deflowered." Her pale faces reddens slightly at the suggestion.

Gwyneira goes back to Bronwen, and as her face reddens even more, she asks, "This is rather awkward to ask, um, but it would help us define the possibilities if you could tell me whether your maidenhead is intact or not, Bronwen. I am sorry, I feel very rude to ask. But if we are dealing with a dark spirit some topics some topics become less taboo."


----------



## Dr Simon (Dec 18, 2013)

At Bryn the Butcher's house:

Quint returns and reports his lack of concrete success. Some more people have gathered whilst he and the elves have been following the tracks.

"I'm not surprised," says an old man. "Ghosts don't leave footprints."

"Hush Dai, man," says Bryn. "You know it's those what have spoken of the ghost are those as have died!"

Old Dai shrugs in his heavy furs. 

"_Ych y fi_," he spits. "This winter'll be the death of me anyway isn't it?" He pokes a bony finger at Quint. "You, young man, maybe you should look up in the woods up there, in the old ruined cottage. Maybe you'll find something interesting to you isn't it?"

Meanwhile, in Bronwen's cottage:

"I..." says the girl hesitantly. "Well, if you think it'll help. Old Mamgu Mari examined me to see if the baby was healthy. But she's dead now though..."

One examination later, and Gwyneira is none the wiser. She knows that such tests are not always conclusive and so the matter of Bronwen's chastity, or not, comes down to the girl's word.

[sblock=OOC]
Okay, that's a situation not covered in the rules! (except maybe if you're playing FATAL). I figured a Heal check. I rolled a 20 in Gwyneira's Diplomacy, as for the results of the Heal check, well, as it says this kind of test isn't clear-cut.

As for the rest, "ych y fi" is a wonderfully onomatapaeic Welsh expression of disgust or complaint. "Mamgu" is Welsh for Grandma.
[/sblock]


----------



## Kaodi (Dec 19, 2013)

Being more of a herbalist than a healer, Gwyneira is frustrated that she cannot say for sure whether the girl is in fact virginal. Somewhat ashamed, she says, "Well, there is nothing obviously amiss, but my best guess is not like as good as Old Mamgu Mari. Tell you what though: old women are known for liking their gossip, even if they are careful about it. Is there anyone she might have confided in about her business? A sister, dearest friend, even a husband or child of her own?"


----------



## ghostcat (Dec 20, 2013)

Thinking that an expedition into the woods would be better in force, he says "Daunton. I think we should take the girls with us when we go tramping off into the wood.". Quint looks over to were the girls are. Seeing that they are on the doorstep he goes over but stays a discreet distance until they have finished.

As the two girls start to leave he says "It has been suggested that we examining an old cottage in the woods. Would you two care to join us?"


----------



## Dr Simon (Jan 3, 2014)

There is a quiet pause whilst Bronwen thinks.

"A lot of the women's circle is dead now," she says. "Strange now that I think of it - you don't notice who's died of this sickness, and other things, until you come to put it together like. I know who might know, though. Mamgu Mari had a sister, Mad Megan they call her. She live by herself just on the edge of the woods, and since the strange things started happening she's kept more to herself than ever. Some people have taken to blaming her you know, but nobody seriously thinks she's capable of setting curses and the like. She's too batty. But she might know more if you can get her to make sense."

Meanwhile, Quint and Daunton take their leave of the butcher and Old Dai and make their way down to where Gwyneira and Myfanwy are waiting outside Bronwen's cottage. Brother Breandan excuses himself and returns to the chapel to make ready for Terce and to check on Brother Alwyn.


----------



## Kaodi (Jan 3, 2014)

Once everyone has gathered Gwyneira relates the less private parts of what she has learned to the others. "It may be chance but the young woman tells me that many in the women's circle have been taken by sickness. There is one though, 'Mad Megan', who is the sister of the late midwife. Supposedly she is a bit of a recluse, but I think she may be as good a lead as any to follow up on."


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 6, 2014)

Myfanwy nodded, and added her own piece to the puzzle.

"What's happening here is not natural, at least not entirely," she said. "I have felt...disturbances in the town. An invisible presence. What exactly it is, and what it's doing...I can't say yet. It's almost certainly the source of the strange dreams some folk have been having, and is most likely related to why so many are taking so ill, even if the diseases themselves seem rather minor."

She nods at Gwyn.

"That whatever this is focused on the women's circle so quickly and forcefully suggests to me that it saw them as a threat. Finding out what she knows, and why she was excluded, may be the key to understanding what's happening here...and therefore stopping it."


----------



## ghostcat (Jan 8, 2014)

"So Mad Megan's first, then the ruined cottage?" Quint suggests.


----------



## Dr Simon (Jan 14, 2014)

From the directions given to both groups, Mad Megan's cottage is slightly closer than the ruins, but both are roughly in the same direction, under the eaves of the forest that overlooks the Dinas.

It is small, wattle and daub with a thatched roof that hangs in low eaves almost down to the ground. Straggly winter skeletons of herbs poke through the snow on either side of the door. A thin trickle of smoke rises from inside, but the door is closed.


----------



## Kaodi (Jan 15, 2014)

Gwyneira casually examines the contents of the garden that are showing, curious at what Mad Megan might be cultivating here. 

OOC: Profession (Herbalist): 1d20+5=10


----------



## ghostcat (Jan 15, 2014)

Hanging back to let the ladies deal with Megan, Quint wonders round the perimeter of the garden seeing what he can find in the way of tracks or spores.









*OOC:*


Take 20 (=26) on Identify Tracks


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 16, 2014)

Daunton Du Duchnain

While the others examine the garden with more mundane senses, Daunton quickly weaves a spell to scan the place for any magical workings.


----------



## Dr Simon (Jan 17, 2014)

The herbs are pretty standard culinary and medicinal plants, but Gwyneira notices hanging above the lintel of the door is a bunch of dried herbs, all of which have reputed protective properties against evil spirits and the like.

Quint finds that the only tracks not made by small birds and animals are those leading to and from the cottage door - not many, at least accounting for all of yours. It looks like somebody visits from time to time but doesn't go in, as the snow directly in front of the door is undisturbed.

Daunton detects no trace of magic in the area, at least the doesn't come from his companions.


----------



## Kaodi (Jan 17, 2014)

Taking note of the herbs Gwyneira glances to Myfanwy and says, "Perhaps you should knock. Your appearance may be the least disconcerting for this 'Mad' Megan..."


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 19, 2014)

Myf gives her a wry smile.

"Do I look so mad?" she asks rhetorically, but with humor. 

She goes to the door and knocks firmly on the weathered planks,

"Megan?" she calls. "My name's Myfanwy. You don't know me; I'm not from around here, but I need to talk to you about the presence I've sensed in town. Will you open the door for me?"


----------



## Dr Simon (Jan 23, 2014)

There are shuffling noises from inside the cottage.

"Go away," says an old woman's voice, tremulous with fear. "There's nothing for you here. I don't know anything."

OOC: Sorry about the delay for such a brief reply!


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 29, 2014)

"We want to help," Myfawny stressed. "But we need your help to do it." She paused, and went on. "We know what happened to the others...we know you're the only one left. Whatever did this left you isolated, vulnerable. We can help you too, if you let us in. Please...there's a girl in the town with a baby she doesn't know the father of. If not for yourself, and not for anyone else, then for her. At least hear us out."


----------



## Dr Simon (Jan 30, 2014)

"I'm just a poor old woman, I know nothing of such things," comes the reply. There is a pause and the door opens slightly. A blue eye peers out through the gap. "You've met Bronwen? How is she?"


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 16, 2014)

"She's afraid," Myfwany says. "She's also very, very pregnant."

She meets the door's eye with the weight of her gaze. "She needs your help."


----------



## Dr Simon (Feb 19, 2014)

There is a pause, then the door opens. Mad Megan ushers you all inside, glances around and then closes the door behind her. She throws a bar across it. 

Inside the cottage it is stuffy, but warm compared to the snow outside. A single fire warms the tiny single room. Dried herbs hang from the rafters and all around the walls. 

"Can you protect me too?" she asks. "When the spawn of Arawn comes for me? It hasn't gone unnoticed, that all who speak too much fall sick and die, or meet with an accident on the ice or in the woods, or in the dead of night. A spirit walks among us that seeks to hide the truth of what happened all those years ago. 

"Is it her, I wonder? Sometimes people say it wears the guise of a maid in white, fair of hair, just like she was before.... And yet sometimes it seems to be a man of God, his face rotten with decay. Can you help us?"

She looks beseachingly into the faces of Myfanwy, Gwyneira and Quint, the suddenly she turns away and pokes the fire.

"And yet _should_ you help us? Perhaps this is our just punishment. If we speak now we die, but we should have said something long ago."


----------



## Kaodi (Feb 19, 2014)

Gwyneira reflexively strokes her pale reddish-blonde hair. "For what sin could so many be punished?" she asks. "Our Lord Llewellyn bade us come here to give succor to the people of his cousin, and that is what we intend to do. A fair haired maiden in white you say? I would say that sounds familiar, yet in my dreams it was a man, not a woman. And he had green eyes. Is this the Arawn you speak of, or the spawn of Arawn?"


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 19, 2014)

"I do not believe there are crimes that cannot be atoned for," Myfawny says, "Though the cost may be steep. Whatever was done in the past, it can be set to right."

She looks around the hut, taking it in and letting it percolate in the back of her head to try to take Megan's measure.

"Tell us what happened. If these are ghosts of the past, we'll need to know what drives them to know how to set them at rest."


----------



## Dr Simon (Feb 19, 2014)

Myfanwy takes in the measure of Megan's possessions. Although the place is a clutter of dried herbs, woven corn twists and strange tools, it also has a sense of order and purpose to it.

"Arawn? No, not him I think. His spawn? Maybe. Maybe it is of the dead. Green eyes? Yes, that was her. Eyes of green and hair of gold. Angharad." Megan stares into the fire as she speaks, winding her long grey hair around a gnarled finger. "Angharad, Queen of the May. She had flowers in her hair, like Blodeuedd, in that story. But now she's gone, and the flowers are withered. She was with child, I know, I examined her. Was it his? She never said. That was the talk. It was his right, as the lord's son, they said. But he went off to war, lords and kings, always fighting. They never found her. Only the flowers. Now she walks in the woods above the Dinas. 

"Is it her? Is it her vengeance? When he came back, took up his birthright. Then our town was cursed. Strange dreams and strange deaths." Megan looks up from the fire into the eyes of those listening. "In the woods above the town. They found the flowers, they never found her, but she walks there at night. Green eyes and golden hair and a gown of white."


----------



## Kaodi (Feb 20, 2014)

A look of confusion comes over Gwyneira's face. "The lord's son? His birthright?" she asks quizzically. "I do not understand: Lord Meirion rules these lands. Or is 'Arawn' merely a name you have called him by since he was a young boy?"


----------



## ghostcat (Feb 20, 2014)

Quint enters the cottage and looks around. he feels that Megan will respond better to the girls, so he finds an empty corner, keeps quite and just nods at the appropriate points. However, he is listening to the story and doesn't like what he is hearing.


----------



## Dr Simon (Feb 22, 2014)

"Long is the day, and long is the night, and long is the waiting of Arawn," says Megan, more to herself than in answer to Gwyneira's question.

OOC: Arawn is the ruler of Annwn, the Otherworld, also considered Lord of the Dead. Make of Megan's ambiguity what you will


----------



## Kaodi (Feb 22, 2014)

Gwyneira bites one side of her lip and glances towards Myfwany, eyebrow arched questioningly.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 22, 2014)

Myfawny frowned slightly. Arawn was something outside what she felt was the scope of what they were up against here.

"You said you examined Angharad," she said, trying to change the subject. "She was with child. What happened to Angharad's baby?"


----------



## Dr Simon (Feb 25, 2014)

Megan shrugs, and looks around her cottage.

"It was never born," she says. "Could be anywhere."


----------



## Kaodi (Feb 25, 2014)

"Perhaps we would be best to first look in the woods above the town," Gwyneira suggests softly. Looking to the men and the elves in particular, she says, "I do not suppose you have any particular insights you would like to add?"


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 25, 2014)

Daunton Du Duchnain

Human reproduction not being the focus oh his studies, Daunton stays quiet


----------



## Dr Simon (Mar 5, 2014)

Megan falls to humming an old melody to herself, and there seems little else to be gotten from her, so the group takes its leave and investigates the nearby abandoned cottage, presumably that of the Angharad that Megan spoke of.

Like Megan's small house, the eaves of the thatched roof hang almost down to the ground and there is but a single doorway. Unlike Megan's house though, this one is in a state of disrepair. The thatch hangs ragged and rotten with large patches missing. The wattle and daub of the walls is crumbling, snow has made its way inside, the hearth is dead and cold and droppings on the floor and rustlings in the eaves show that wild birds and beasts now call it home.

Quint's experience as a tracker tells him that the building must have been abandoned for at least twenty years. Myfanwy can sense a presence in the ley energy, the lingering essence of some spiritual creature, but Daunton's elven senses can detect no lingering magic.


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 6, 2014)

After requesting that the others keep back, Quint approaches the cottage door, all the time carefully checking for tracks. Once there, he carefully examines the entrance.

[sblock=OOC]1. Take 10 on _Follow or identify tracks_ for 16.
2. Check if its possible to get through the doorway without disturbing the door. If so, has anyone been through recently.
3. Check if he thinks its safe to enter the cottage.[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Mar 6, 2014)

Quint finds no evidence that any human, or humanoid, creature has been here; only the tracks of birds and the tracks of a small mammal, likely a fox.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 7, 2014)

Myfanwy shivers and looks around.

"There's definitely something here," she murmurs. "A thing, or what's left of a thing. This might be a good time for some blessings..."

She gets a little clay pot wrapped in cloth from her satchel and dabs a finger into it. She streaks this across her forehead then, murmuring some kind of invocation.

"Anyone else? I won't impose my faith on anyone uncomfortable with it, but a little extra protection can be useful when spirits are about."

(OOC: Casting Resistance on self.)


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 7, 2014)

Quint does not know the reason but it feels that Myfanwy's statement needs a formal reply. So he answers "I am not of your religion my lady. But if your god will help an unbeliever then I will accept any help you can give me."


----------



## Dr Simon (Mar 20, 2014)

Even as Myfanwy applies the protective charm to Quint, there is a flash of something moving past the door to the hut, a flash of white against the white of the snow. There is the sound of a woman's sobbing that seems to come from all places and none, the faint sound of a baby crying, and the sound of the fluttering of wings.


----------



## Kaodi (Mar 20, 2014)

Gwyneira, who was skeptical of the need for protection against whatever spirit remains here, merely says with a heavy heart, "Will you please speak to us?"


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 23, 2014)

"Angharad," Myfawny says softly. "We want to help. Please talk to us. Tell us about your baby..."


----------



## Dr Simon (Apr 1, 2014)

All in the room feel a sense of great heaviness and sorrow, then a suffocating feeling that makes them all gasp for breath. They fight it off, however, before it becomes too overwhelming. As suddenly as it came on the feeling vanishes. A cold breeze blows throught the room and out of the door. Outside, near to the stark trees, stands a young blonde-haired woman clad in a white gown. She seems to be waiting.


----------



## Kaodi (Apr 1, 2014)

Nearly entranced, Gwyneira slowly walks out of the cottage towards, who she presumes is, Angharad. Stopping a respectful distance away, she says, "My most solemn greetings." But deep inside there is a hint of another feeling, _thrill_, at meeting someone else who may have been touched by the Otherworld.


----------



## Dr Simon (Apr 2, 2014)

Without a word, the mysterious woman turns and walks away into the trees. Her white dress matches the snow, but her blonde hair stands out like gold in sunlight under the dark branches of the trees. When she turns you see that she has a pregnancy bump, and she wear a wreathe of spring flowers in her hair.


----------



## Kaodi (Apr 2, 2014)

Without turning back to her companions Gwyneira follows the woman into the trees, not trying to catch up but merely keep pace.


----------



## Dr Simon (Apr 4, 2014)

The woman (the spirit of Angharad?) flits away among the trees, always just on the edge of sight. Her path leads up the hill and deeper into the woods.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 4, 2014)

Myfanwy quickly hurries after Gwyn, motioning to the others to keep up!


----------



## Kaodi (Apr 4, 2014)

Gwyneira follows, follows.


----------



## Dr Simon (Apr 11, 2014)

The mystery woman flits between the trees. Quint take a moment to study the ground, but she has left no tracks, even in several day old snow. She leads the group uphill and further into the forest before finally you arrive at a small tarn hidden amongst the trees. Ice creeps in from its edges but the middle is still unfrozen water, dark and still. 

The woman in white stands on the far side of the tarn, head bowed and her long golden hair hanging down over her face. Beside her, a gnarled willow hangs over the water, its bowed shape and drooping osiers mirroring her posture.


----------



## Kaodi (Apr 17, 2014)

Gwyneira is starting to feel a bit apprehensive as she looks upon the spirit mimicking the tree, but she slowly approaches the frozen edge of the tarn from the opposite side. Glancing up to the tree and back down to the pool she silently curses, and not for the first time, that her deception prevented her from studying any sort of useful lore pertaining to the Otherworld and its inhabitants. So she tentatively asks, "What is this place?" unsure of whether the question is to Angharad or her companions.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 18, 2014)

Myfanwy eyes the spirit, then looks at the tree...finally the pool of half-frozen water.

"A place in mourning," she murmurs. Then louder, addressing the spirit, "Is this where he died?"


----------



## ghostcat (Apr 24, 2014)

Quint is more used to the physical not the meta-physical and he is well out of his depth. he just stands there trying to keep guard and hopes that the ladies can sort it out.


----------



## Dr Simon (Apr 25, 2014)

The ghostly woman looks up, and for a moment her eyes seem to flash with anger at Myfanwy. Then she lowers her head and walks into the icy water, passing _through_ the ice without affecting it at all, until she is completely submerged. Her golden hair can be seen in the dark depths, like a drift of yellow driftweed, and then it sinks into the darkness like a setting sun.


----------



## Kaodi (Apr 25, 2014)

Gwyneira circles the pool to where the spirit stood and gazes on the pool. She kneels down to lightly touch the water with the tips of her fingers. Looking up to Myfwany she asks, "Do your spirit senses reveal anything more? I am not sure whether this is her grave, or some kind of portal."


----------



## ghostcat (May 5, 2014)

When Gwyneira mention a grave, Quint moves round and checks the ground. He assumes that if there has been a burial then it would have been a long time ago, so he checks very carefully.









*OOC:*


Take 20 on _Follow or identify tracks_ +6


----------



## Dr Simon (May 9, 2014)

Myfanwy's spirit sense no longer picks up the presence of any kind of spirit creature, but the area has a faint lingering aura - it is a focus for spirit activity of some kind, possibly the anchor for the ghost of Angharad. Quint searches the ground carefully, looking under the snow. He determines that no-one else has been here, at least since the snows started, but he's also pretty sure that a grave hasn't been dug nearby, although it would be easier to tell when the snows have gone and the plants are growing again.


----------



## Shayuri (May 9, 2014)

The young druidess closes her eyes for a moment, then shakes her head.

"She's gone, for now at least. She led us here for a reason...and I do feel unrest. This place may be what's shackling her. This place, or something in it."

She opens her eyes again and shakes her head.

"We could use a dog right about now."


----------



## ghostcat (May 18, 2014)

"So lets review what we have found out so far." says Quint. "People are getting ill and dying of a mysterious sickness, this includes a lot of the wise women; people are reporting seeing some king of undead moving about the village; someone or something is making girls pregnant, this may be natural or it could be supernatural; one of the pregnant girls died and her spirit is haunting the woods.

Can anyone think of anything else? Any ideas of an explanation?"


----------



## Dr Simon (May 28, 2014)

Whilst the group ponders the mysteries surrounding Dinas Hydd, the strange ghost woman and the dark pool, Quint notices something white glinting under the dark waters, something at the bottom of the pool that briefly catches the wan winter sunlight.


----------



## Kaodi (Jun 18, 2014)

OOC: [MENTION=30034]ghostcat[/MENTION]?


----------



## ghostcat (Jun 19, 2014)

After pointing out the glittering object to the others, he kneels down by the side of the pond trying to see what the thing is. 

Eventually he extracts an arrow from his quiver and tries to retrieve the object without falling in.


----------



## Kaodi (Jun 19, 2014)

"If that does not work," says Gwyneira, "Perhaps if one of you has a rope you can tie it to me and I will try to go into the pool to get it."


----------



## Dr Simon (Jun 24, 2014)

Bones. That's what the white object in the pool turns out to be. But thanks to a trick of the light they are deeper than they look, and Quint isn't able to reach them from the shore. So Gwyneira climbs in to the ice-cold water to retrieve them. The pool is deeper than it looks, but she is able to retrieve the visible bones - a skull, a shoulderblade and what looks to be part of an arm. Entwined about the humerus is a strand of white material.

[sblock=Gwyneira]
Gywn needs to make a Fortitude save DC 15 or take 3 points of nonlethal damage and become fatigued due to the cold.
[/sblock]


----------



## Kaodi (Jun 24, 2014)

Shivering near-uncontrollably as she surfaces with the last relics of Angharad, Gwyneira places them by the pool side and climbs out with desperate abandon. "S-s-so c-c-c-c-old-d-d," she says through chattering teeth as she grabs her heavy cloak from the branch where she had left it and clutches it around her. Had her skin not been so pale to begin with surely it would gone so after venturing into the pool.

OOC: Fortitude: 1d20+2=6


----------



## ghostcat (Jun 30, 2014)

Quint takes one look at Gwyneira shivering uncontrollably and realises that something must be done as soon as possible. The problem is that he knows that he needs to get her out of her wet clothes and he does not really know her well enough to suggest it.

Taking a deep breath, he tentatively he says "I have some small skill in avoiding hypothermia the problem is. It means getting you out of your wet clothes and dry off as soon as possible. If you don't do this, you could die."


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 2, 2014)

While Quint offers his aid, Myfwany murmurs quietly to herself, invoking the aid of ancestral spirits and the secret knowledge of the earth. She then crosses to Gwyneira and starts to undress her with quick, efficient motions and the clinical lack of expression of a physician.

"Quint, if you're going to help, help. If your honor demands modesty, then stand guard," she says briskly.

(OOC - basically casting Guidence, then a Heal check to help Gwyn out! [roll0])


----------



## Kaodi (Jul 2, 2014)

"I-I- think I-I'll be o-k-k-kay," stammers Gwyneira as she strategically maneuvers around to the other side of the big tree as Myfwany snatches her clothes from her. At least she would be okay if she could trust her companions with some of her secrets. 

As they duck out of sight of the men, Gwyneira doggedly confounds any attempts by the druidess to remove her gloves. Whispering, "Hold on a m-minute, I-I can f-f-fix this," she raises a shivering finger to her lips and, hoping she is not about to commit a huge mistake, begins muttering a simple incantation as quietly as she can. Once it is cast, the 'herbalist' moves her hand over one of the soaked articles in Myfwany's hands, drying it out significantly.


----------



## ghostcat (Jul 3, 2014)

"Its not so much my honour" says Quint "Its more Gwyneira's modesty I am thinking of. I don't know her that well enough to start undressing her without permission."

That said Quint deliberately turns his back and stands guard.


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 9, 2014)

Gwyneira is probably in no further danger from the cold, but will need a fire and warm food to fully recover. Meanwhile, Daunton studies the bones - mortal remains hold no superstitious awe for the elf, and he does so calmly and dispassionately.

"There is no sign of magic," he says. "A human female, I should think. And look." Using a stick he lifts some strands of long blonde hair that are still attached to the skull.


----------



## Kaodi (Jul 11, 2014)

Gwyneira is taken aback somewhat by the druidess' lack of response. "Are you not going to say something, Myfwany?" she breathes.


----------



## Kaodi (Jul 23, 2014)

OOC: [MENTION=4936]Shayuri[/MENTION] ? Perhaps I have made unwarranted assumptions. In addition to her heritage Gwyneira's ability with magic is something she has hidden. So I thought Myfwany would at least be a bit surprised. But you are obviously free to play her as not that surprised, or unperturbed. I was going to suggest a way to proceed with the remains after hearing your response.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 24, 2014)

(OOC - Apologies everyone. I had sort of fallen away from this game, and forgotten a lot of what the characters were and what we were doing. Managing to refocus here, and will try to do better moving forward.)

Myfanwy was indeed silent, looking at the clothes that were now merely damp in her arms. She was no stranger to magic and miracles of course, but this was unexpected from Gwyn. And of course, the spell cast by the other woman was not of the Mysteries of the druids. She was calling on other powers; powers that Myfanwy didn't know.

She offered the clothes back and looked up to meet the other woman's eyes.

"I'm not sure what to say," admitted the druidess quietly."On the one hand, I understand well how such powers can be dangerous if known of by others. On the other...I don't recognize where your magic comes from, and that worries me. This is something I would discuss with you, when and where you feel safe for us to do so. Until then...you should get dressed. We still have this mystery to solve before more lives are lost."

She glances over to Daunton and calls, "We'll be right over!"


----------



## Kaodi (Jul 24, 2014)

Gwyneira smiles wanly. That was probably went about as well as could have been expected. Which was not spectacular, but manageable. Quickly teasing some of the water out of the rest of her clothes, she puts them back on and goes heads back to the others with the druid. 

"I think I will b-be if we just get a fire going soon," she says, clutching her cloak around her for the scant warmth it offers. "We should give t-these bones a proper burial, but I am unsure of whether we should do it ourselves outside the c-cottage or in the church graveyard with the oversight of the Brother. I might be a bit b-b-biased by the thought of a fire blazing in the cottage hearth."


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 26, 2014)

"We still haven't learned enough about the woman's child," Myfanwy grumbles, wiping her hands on her skirt as she accompanies Gwyn back. "That feels to me to be the essential thing. This woman's ghost may know more. I...don't think we should set it free yet. We have precious few avenues for investigation here, and burying her remains will close one."


----------



## Kaodi (Jul 27, 2014)

"Perhaps," she nods. "But I am unsure whether she will be any more for talking now anyway. Her spirit could have said something here. But she led us to the pool. A proper burial is my best guess at what we are supposed to make of that, but it anyone else has a better suggestion I am listening."


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 1, 2014)

Myfanwy hesitates, then shakes her head.

"I don't," she admits with a sigh. "Though it seems to me that the ghost we need to lay to rest is not the mother, but the son."

She looks at the pool again and frowns.

"Though...that doesn't really make sense does it? A ghost doesn't grow up. A spirit from a slain child is a child until released. At least that's what I've always been taught. There's something else happening here."

The druid looks back at Gwyn. "We need to know about her baby's father. Before we bury her, we must try to get one more answer."


----------



## Dr Simon (Aug 6, 2014)

The nearest place to warm up again is "Mad" Megan's cottage, and soon the group is huddled around the meagre fire, the old lady plying Gwyneira with blankets and broth.

"Did you find the answers you were seeking?" she asks. "Did you see Angharad?"


----------



## Kaodi (Aug 7, 2014)

Gwyneira accepts the old woman's care graciously. "We saw Angharad I believe, yes," she says with a hint of a grimace. "But she did not speak. She led us to a pool of water by a twisted tree and then disappeared below the surface. I had to climb in and recovered a few artifacts from her: a couple of bones with a wisp of hair and a few strands of white cloth. A bit foolish, perhaps, but the silence did not exactly lend itself to discerning the spirit's intent."

The young woman pauses for a moment to draw the blankets more tightly around her tiny frame. "My best guess is to give what he recovered of her a proper burial, though whether outside her cottage or at the church is debatable. But I do not think we are optimistic that that will make this more wicked spirit depart."


----------



## Dr Simon (Aug 7, 2014)

"Yes, yes," muses old Megan. The points a bony finger at Myfanwy. "You are of the Old Faith, are you not? Perhaps you can say the rites. It will serve her as well as anything the young monk can mumble."


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 7, 2014)

Myfanwy nods heavily. "I will do that. But...we haven't learned anything about what's haunting this town yet. Do you know anything of the father of Angharad's baby? I can't help wondering if Angharad might have been in a similar position to the young mother now. The drama plays out again...it is often that way when spirits are involved."


----------



## Dr Simon (Aug 14, 2014)

Old Megan looks shifty.

"Well, no-one knows for sure," she says. "But there were rumours back then, most of us who knew have died." She pokes the fire, not that it needs it. "But then, I've lived a longer life than most, why do I need to cling to what little I've left? And maybe you will stop the death anyway. So, between me and God, this is what I know. As a young man, the young lord, Meirion, was smitten with the girl Angharad. Her, less so with him but he was a lord and she a farmer's girl and she could not refuse him. He got her with child, and then left, off fighting in King Owain's wars. Not long after, Angharad took her own life, and that of her unborn child. Some say from grief because her lord had left, but I think it was the dishonour that drove her to it. She'd wanted no part in it, and now she was called fallen and cursed for it, but it was the young lord, covered in gold and glory, who was at fault." Megan's eyes and mouth tighten with suppressed anger. "People made themselves forget, because who was not to blame? Who had helped the young girl when she needed it, and yet who could stand against a great lord?"

"When the old lord died, Lord Meirion returned to claim his birthright. Not long after, that's when the happenings started. Some of us thought that the ghost of Angharad had grown angry." Megan points to the pathetic bundle of remains that Gwyneira retrieved. "Maybe when she's lain to rest, it will be well. But I think there is more to it. I think another creature of the spirit world works with her, perhaps it was drawn to the anguish, something that feeds on pain, and anger, and sorrow. Else why would some folk see a man and not the young girl? And why sometimes in dreams and sometimes as a corpse that walks at night? It is beyond me, but perhaps you are the people to put it right."


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 18, 2014)

Myfanwy listens to the story, nodding slowly to herself.

"Has Lord Meirion visited this town since he returned?" she asked quietly.


----------



## Dr Simon (Aug 19, 2014)

Megan tugs at her shawl and looks a bit confused.

"Did I not see you arrive with him yesterday?" she asks. "My eyes are old, perhaps I was mistaken. But yes, the Lord Meirion resides here mostly these days. In the grand hall."


----------



## Kaodi (Aug 19, 2014)

"We should tend to Angharad, and then speak to Lord Meirion, I think," says Gwyneira quietly. "Perhaps when confronted with the truth, he will have something to reveal that so far he has preferred remain hidden. He may not care for our 'standing against him', but I thing our relationship with Lord Llewelyn lends us authority those who live here may have lacked."

"Thank you for your help, Megan," she adds. "Your illuminating of our path shall prove invaluable, I hope."


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 19, 2014)

"I meant before we arrived." Myfanwy sighs and abandons subtlety. "What I'm asking is if there's any chance he's the one who fathered the baby who's troubling the girl in town so much. But we can ask her, and him, that. Thank you for your help, Megan. Rest assured, we won't stop until whatever is haunting this town is laid to rest."


----------



## Dr Simon (Aug 19, 2014)

Old Megan flasp her hands.

"Forgive me, young mistress," she says. "My ears are old too! The young lord came back to us about a year ago, so yes, he could be the father if time was the only thing. I'm not so sure he has the inclinations of his youth, though. It seems to me that he avoids the company of women whenever he can, preferring hunting. I think he loves his hounds most of all living things these days. But then, as I said, my eyes are old and I live out here on my own, perhaps there is much that I have missed."


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 11, 2014)

(OOC - Apologies to all, my brain's been turning to static every time I try to think of what to do next here...lol...any suggestions?)


----------



## Kaodi (Sep 11, 2014)

"Let us make haste then to Lord Meirion's side," suggests Gwyneira. "That we must speak with him again in a course of action I think we can all agree on." The herbalist rubs herself down with the warm blankets a bit more and then stands up to ready herself for leaving.


----------



## Kaodi (Nov 10, 2014)

OOC: I thought I might be able to move this along but it appears I was the last person to post as it is. Do we want to just call it quits on this, or is anyone ready to get back into it?


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 10, 2014)

(OOC - Argh, I'm sorry...I vaporlocked on this when I realized I didn't really have any idea what to do next, or what was going on, and once I hadn't posted for a little while I got out of the habit and...yeah. I'd be fine with trying to pick it up again...but I think we need to rez the OOC thread so we can go over what we've learned and tote up the clues we found and try to make sense of this, cuz right now I am so lost I don't even know where to start.  )


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 11, 2014)

OOC: I've been meaning to do a recap post at some point, then moving got in the way, etc. I'll put one up shortly, as I'm happy to move it along.


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 12, 2014)

OOC: Posted a recap here


----------



## Kaodi (Jan 28, 2015)

Gwyneira sets a brisk pace on the trek back to the heart of Dinas Hydd, arms wrapped tightly around here body and frosted breath spreading on the breeze. Was Lord Meirion the father of Angharad's child? That was a question the herbalist figured was best settled now, right at the source. The thought of the roaring fire in the great hall was nothing to sneeze at either...


----------



## Dr Simon (Feb 17, 2015)

Gwyneira and the others enter the Great Hall of Dynas Hydd. At the far end on the dais, Lord Meirion stands talking to two men with bows. Brother Breandan is here as well, and he meets the group coming in as he is leaving.

"How was your search?" he asks quietly. "Were you finding anything that you wanted to?"


----------



## Kaodi (Feb 18, 2015)

"We cannot be sure," says Gwyneira, teeth chattering slightly again, not keen to speak with anyone on the matter until they hear from the Lord of Dynas Hydd. The herbalist glances over towards Lord Meirion and the two men he speaks with. When broaching such a sensitive manner it would not likely do to begin with barging into another conversation. So she looks for an appropriate place to warm up while they wait.


----------



## Dr Simon (Mar 3, 2015)

Brother Breandan catches Gwyneira's glance towards Lord Meirion.

"Oh, of course," he says. "I, ah, well, I'd better get back to my duties." He turns to Myfanwy. "Your ministrations have done well, it would seem," he says. "Young Rhonabwy slept much better last night. He's not awake yet, but the fever is breaking, I would be saying." With that he gathers his robes about him and scurries from the hall.

As Gwyn warms herself by the central firepit, Lord Meirion dismisses the two men that he was talking with an approaches, his face looking dark.

"Have you removed the curse on my town yet?" he says gruffly.


----------



## Kaodi (Mar 3, 2015)

"I am afraid we might still only be in the investigative stage," answer Gwyneira a bit hesitantly. "If we might speak with absolute privacy there is a rather delicate matter I think we must consult you on."

The herbalist waits for anyone else in attendance to leave, or for Meirion to take them somewhere more isolated from the bustle of the great hall, then looks to broach the subject at hand...

"My Lord..." she begins, "In the woods we encountered a spirit we believe to have been Angharad. We had been told that years ago, after coming with child, the fair Angharad had ended her own life. And the spirit did in fact lead us to a frozen pond where we recovered some sparse mortal remains."

"The thing is, whatever this curse is that afflicts your lands, we believe it might in some way be connected to her. And as such, well, and I do not mean to cast judgment here, but we must know whether _you_ were the father of her unborn child."

Unsure of what sort of reaction this news will provoke the diminutive woman takes an unconscious, but small, step backward.


----------



## Dr Simon (Mar 19, 2015)

Lord Meirion's face darkens and Gwyneira can see the muscles of his jaw clench.

"I see you've been listening to the gossip of old women," he says. "I'll not justify such nonsense." His voice is taut with supressed emotion. "If this restless spirit is cursing the town then deal with it, and let me know then. And tell no-one of this." Fists clenched, he turns away and strides from the hall.


----------



## Kaodi (May 28, 2015)

A look of some small sadness passes over Gwyneira's face briefly as Meirion turns and leaves. She had hoped, naively it seems, that they might just be able to get the whole truth out of his Lordship and that he could provide more context and clues but such was not to be the case it seems. With that path closed off, the next best avenue was likely seeing about a proper burial for Angharad. There too it might be naive to think that it would solve anything or draw out the real culprit, but it was the respectful thing to do in any case. So the herbalist turned to her companions and motioned that she was leaving to head over to the church.


----------

